

Why programming manuals aren't on audiobook - rafadc
https://vimeo.com/116986391

======
coreyp_1
This actually made me angry. The "humor" is based on pointing out the
denseness of programming instruction in audio format, as if to say, "This is
so hard, who would be stupid enough to think that this is a good idea?!?"

I have a blind friend who is a programmer who LISTENS to source code in order
to program. We are both in the same Computer Science PhD program at a well
known US University.

This video insinuates that programming is so complex that only "normal" people
can do it, and that is offensive.

And, for the record, I do not use Swift, but I could understand exactly what
was being described. This video is insulting.

